# AMAZING!!! I got 3 inches in 2 months!!!!



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

Okay first of all, allow me to introduce myself.  I used to post on this board under MamaCita but it was soooo long since I logged on and I had so many things going on in my such as transitioning out of the military, a miscarraige and going to school I forgot my password, and most of my other info so I decided to make a new login.... So "Hello" again.... Anyway, I sewed in a weave inthe beginning of January and took it out in the middle of Feb.  This is when I started taking Hairfinity vitamins.... I got a weave installed on March 10th and have been taking the vitamins DILIGENTLY and when I took my hair out on Monday, exactly 2 months, imagine my surprise to have gained and retained (obviously bc of no manipulation) 3,THREE inches!!!! My mom couldn't believe it.... I gave her a bottle when I started taking mine but she never took it, after she saw my growth she dug up the bottle and took them this morning....I have pictures of my hair a week before my weave install in March and a pic of it an Monday.  I can't attach them from my iPhone, but I will try to send them to my email and attach them to here when I get to school tonight.  I am full APL and if my hair continues like this I will be below BSL by my bday in Dec!  I bought a half wig and braided my hair up underneath so it can be protected.  I don't post a lot on here bc I don't feel like I can add anything to what you ladies have to say bc I don't feel as knowledgable on hair as I feel most on here are but I am always on here looking for tips.  I am too excited and I will post the pics before the day is out.  Thanks all!!!!!


----------



## Barbie83 (May 13, 2010)

Now why on earth would you make us wait all day for the pics? Shame on you!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 13, 2010)

WELCOME BACK!!! I want to see pics too!!


----------



## ycj1 (May 13, 2010)

You know it's funny that you started this post about the hairfinity because just last night I started thinking about them. When I first joined the site here in 08 I was taking them and I did see some accelerated growth. Now I am still on my Nioxin and Viviscal along with my flaxseed, MSM, biotin, Chlorella, and spirulina. I may have to revisit the hairfinity after I'm done with the Nioxin and the Viviscal. 

I'm really not getting any faster growth with these at all. Just my normal rate. But I do believe you as far as the growth is concerned taking the Hairfinity!

I am happy for you about yr progress very much so! You grow girl!

But pls don't forget to post the pictures as promised. I would love to see the comparison


----------



## LushLox (May 13, 2010)

Unwritten LHCF rule is you must post pics at the same time as posting the thread!!! Great news about your progress though!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 13, 2010)

I was about to say the same thing. Where are the pictures? You know i can't do that to us!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 13, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Unwritten LHCF rule is you must post pics at the same time as posting the thread!!! Great news about your progress though!


ESPECIALLY if u talkin bout 3 inches in 2 months!


----------



## MsLizziA (May 13, 2010)

Ok so i am on the site and i am going to buy these next weekend but i have to know, are there any side effects?


----------



## KinkyGenius (May 13, 2010)

I'd be interested to see the pictures as well. I tried the Hairfinity vitamins and they were nothing special *for me*. I've received more of a growth spurt using the Futurbiotics hair vitamins.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 13, 2010)

Congrats on your growth OP !!! Can't wait to see the pics !!!


ETA: Just checked the ingredients and they look very similar to the countrylife ones bar the gelatin which are cheaper.


----------



## beans4reezy (May 13, 2010)

Congratualtions on your growth and retention.


----------



## *CherryPie* (May 13, 2010)

pics please.


----------



## Keen (May 13, 2010)

Ha! I like your member name. Congrats on the growth.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

Ladies, I am so sorry I didnt post pictures.  I dont have internet at my house (im always in school and I use the computers there) and for some reason I cant upload the pictures on here from my iPhione, if someone knows how PLEASE let me know.  I did go to my apartment to get my laptop and brought it to my moms house to hook up to her internet, her computer is broken, but I have to wait for the pictures to get to my email from my phone so I can save them and post them on here.  I feel awful for making you ladies wait but I dont know of any other way to post them.  I live in an extremely rural ( farm like) area ( thats another story entirely) and sometimes it takes a while to send things from my phone but I am trying to get these pics posted.  Also, along with the Hairfinity vitamins, I took niacin ( bc I like the flush) and vitamin E capsules, bc my doctor told me to take them to help speed up the healing process after my surgery.  The only other thing I did differently was to keep my scaclp clean while it was weaved up and thats about it, i never greased or oiled my scalp and of course the fact that I wasnt maniplating my hair enabled me to retain all of the growth.  Sorry again, thanks for your patience, I WILL figure out a way to post them before the day is out... again, i apologize


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

ycj1 said:


> You know it's funny that you started this post about the hairfinity because just last night I started thinking about them. When I first joined the site here in 08 I was taking them and I did see some accelerated growth. Now I am still on my Nioxin and Viviscal along with my flaxseed, MSM, biotin, Chlorella, and spirulina. I may have to revisit the hairfinity after I'm done with the Nioxin and the Viviscal.
> 
> I'm really not getting any faster growth with these at all. Just my normal rate. But I do believe you as far as the growth is concerned taking the Hairfinity!
> 
> ...



Thats why i stopped taking so many vitamins bc I didnt see accelerated growth that was worth me taking so many vitamins a day and my urine being neon yellow.  But I hope you go back to these vitamins.  This is the only thing so far that I have actually seen a difference in my hair.  And Thanks!


----------



## kbragg (May 13, 2010)

You can download the photobucket app, upload them to that from the phone, and then go to the photobucket site using the Safari browser and copy and paste the IMG links from there to here. That's what I do, now hop to it!


----------



## Whimsy (May 13, 2010)

::side eyeing OP till I see some pics::


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Ok so i am on the site and i am going to buy these next weekend but i have to know, are there any side effects?



I have had no side affects, but thats me, I am not allergic to anything other than stinging insects and my body is not really sensitive to anything that I know of.  But from what I can tell the hair on other places in my body seem to be growing at the same rate as usual.  I dont really grow hair on my legs and very fine hair on my arms and it doesnt sem to have changed... HTH ;-)



ShyIntellect said:


> I'd be interested to see the pictures as well. I tried the Hairfinity vitamins and they were nothing special *for me*. I've received more of a growth spurt using the Futurbiotics hair vitamins.



Its funny you say that bc I tried Futurbiotics and they didnt do anything for me.  I think its just peoples body chemistry, what works for one may not work for all, like you said, Hairfinity didnt work for you and if you found something that works stick to it, 



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Congrats on your growth OP !!! Can't wait to see the pics !!!
> Thank you so much! Im glad I FINALLY have something to post about.  Usually I am on here drooling over everyone elses growth...
> 
> 
> ETA: Just checked the ingredients and they look very similar to the countrylife ones bar the gelatin which are cheaper.



I am not familiar with the countrylife vitamins.  Do you take them?  If you do, how are they working for you?



Keen said:


> Ha! I like your member name. Congrats on the growth.


Thank you so very much, it took me a while to figure one out then my mom reminded me that it says in the Bible that a womens hair is her crown and I wanted to claim healthy hair so, it was really my mom who came up with the name... lol



beans4reezy said:


> Congratualtions on your growth and retention.



Thank you soooo very much!!!!!!  I finally feel like I can pat myself on the back but I dont want to get too ahead of myself because I want to grow my hair to my hips so thats why I bought 2 halfwigs and braided my hair right back up!  lol


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

kbragg said:


> You can download the photobucket app, upload them to that from the phone, and then go to the photobucket site using the Safari browser and copy and paste the IMG links from there to here. That's what I do, now hop to it!



YES MA'AM!!!!! lol


----------



## MsLizziA (May 13, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> ::side eyeing OP till I see some pics::


she is so funny lol


----------



## Kash (May 13, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Unwritten LHCF rule is you must post pics at the same time as posting the thread!!! Great news about your progress though!



thank u!! we do not want to read about miraculous hair growth testimony without pretty hair pics.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 13, 2010)

lol girl if you continue with that growth you'll be bsl before the end of the summer (September) forget ya bday! Congrats!


----------



## LilMissRed (May 13, 2010)

**anxiously awaiting those hair pics!** u HAVE to get them on here now since uve got us all waiting Miss Thang!!!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 13, 2010)

pics pics pics!!

your growth is just...wow! wanna see now


----------



## Tif392002 (May 13, 2010)

again, pitchas pitchas pitchas!!!!


----------



## yods (May 13, 2010)

Please don't start a dance off y'all, I have a paper to write.

**or maybe we should***


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 13, 2010)

That's great, Hairfinity did nothing for me.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2010)

Waiting for pics...


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 13, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Unwritten LHCF rule is you must post pics at the same time as posting the thread!!! Great news about your progress though!



yeah, i knew someone was gonna get to it.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 13, 2010)




----------



## MizzBrit (May 13, 2010)

_scrolls thru for pics_

none yet?


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


>



What she said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






Happy hair growing!


----------



## Babylilac (May 13, 2010)

WAITING


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Waiting for pics...


 oh mahh gawdd you got me SCREAMIN' laffin' with this!!!!!


----------



## Imoan (May 13, 2010)

LMBO!!!!!!!





BostonMaria said:


>


----------



## Imoan (May 13, 2010)

I laughed so hard after seeing this.. had a girl tummy hurting.. lmbooooooooooooooo



Platinum said:


> Waiting for pics...


----------



## HarySituation (May 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Waiting for pics...


----------



## barbie87 (May 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Waiting for pics...


----------



## simplyconfident (May 13, 2010)

and it begins........


----------



## *CherryPie* (May 13, 2010)

Where are the gosh darn pictures?!?! :attention:


----------



## EbbonyTx (May 13, 2010)

I ordered some in early '09 and they were too big for me to swallow. $75+ down the drain...they're just looking @ me o_0


----------



## Nice Lady (May 13, 2010)

Yes, missy! you must post, post the pictures.


----------



## karolmel (May 13, 2010)

yods said:


> Please don't start a dance off y'all, I have a paper to write.
> 
> **or maybe we should***



Does Jesus have cornrows in that pic?


----------



## karolmel (May 13, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> oh mahh gawdd you got me SCREAMIN' laffin' with this!!!!!



Me too!!! Is that the same girl from the u tube video, 'sitting on the toilet'?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 13, 2010)

now see, I was reaching for my credit card after clicking on this thread.  ...but no pics??

credit card is spared for now.
still waiting to see pics, just in case.


----------



## karolmel (May 13, 2010)

I have a more basic question. Was your hair cornrowed with or without extension hair.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

Okay, sorry for the delay, I had a client at school ( I go to hair school at night) but here they are.... I am going to try to post more.... Disregard the camera being so close to my face and the back fat... Lol


http://emob919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/9259f91b.jpg?t=1273800155



http://emob919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/e1ad62e4.jpg?t=12738000

please let me know if they come up.  I did the photobucket thing but all I see is a URL ( I think thats what it is)


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (May 13, 2010)

first one said it's been deleted


----------



## lilliz6 (May 13, 2010)

I can only see the second pic. The first pic says it cannot be found.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 13, 2010)

I can see the first one.  The second one says it's deleted


----------



## maxineshaw (May 13, 2010)

Now I can see both.


----------



## LushLox (May 13, 2010)

That is awesome progress - well done!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 13, 2010)

I can only see the first. Second says its deleted


----------



## caligirl2385 (May 13, 2010)

i can see your growth. amazing!


----------



## Toy (May 13, 2010)

Great Progress!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (May 13, 2010)

How come I can't see? I wanna see!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (May 13, 2010)

That is awesome growth. I really need to remember to take my vitamins.


----------



## kbragg (May 13, 2010)

Nice progress!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 13, 2010)

Hmm, Hairfinity, huh???


----------



## nikki2229 (May 13, 2010)

Great progress!


----------



## naturalglory041490 (May 13, 2010)

Ugh!!! I know I need to save my money...but if it's giving hair growth like that I migt suffer having my account not be BALLIN. Lol


----------



## cmw45 (May 13, 2010)

1) Glad this did not go the way I feared it was going...

2) WOWZERS! That is AMAZING growth! 

3) So where did your get your Hairfinity vits from?

4) Would you mind sharing regimen, hairtype and all the other good stuff we're all dying to know.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

karolmel said:


> I have a more basic question. Was your hair cornrowed with or without extension hair.



 I got my hair cornrowed with extensions.  I origionally left a section out on top about 6 inches long from the front hairline and about 4 inches wide but I had to continuously apply heat to blend it so I went back and had her add tracks to that section. She used the little rings to secure my hair and sewed the weft on.  I think I heard her refer to it as the Malaysian method.  I only had to leave about 2 inches out all around to blend and since there was not a lot of hair left out, I could blend it easier without heat.... The front of my hair was severly damaged due to my lack of judgement letting someone use bleach on it so I was trying to avoid too much manipulation while it was growing out.  If I could find someone to install a natural looking full sew in, I would do that so I don't have any of my hair out.... HTH


----------



## halee_J (May 13, 2010)

Glad you came through OP, thats some amazing progess in just three months


----------



## EbbonyTx (May 13, 2010)

Wow...I might have to pop the capsules open


----------



## Queliq7 (May 13, 2010)

Wow! That's amazing growth! Great progress


----------



## lusciousladie07 (May 13, 2010)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> I got my hair cornrowed with extensions.  I origionally left a section out on top about 6 inches long from the front hairline and about 4 inches wide but I had to continuously apply heat to blend it so I went back and had her add tracks to that section. She used the little rings to secure my hair and sewed the weft on.  I think I heard her refer to it as the Malaysian method.  I only had to leave about 2 inches out all around to blend and since there was not a lot of hair left out, I could blend it easier without heat.... The front of my hair was severly damaged due to my lack of judgement letting someone use bleach on it so I was trying to avoid too much manipulation while it was growing out.  If I could find someone to install a natural looking full sew in, I would do that so I don't have any of my hair out.... HTH



You may want to hit up ediese. she has great natural sew ins

BTW, Your progress is great. I love your blunt ends.  How much were the pills?


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> 1) Glad this did not go the way I feared it was going...
> 
> 2) WOWZERS! That is AMAZING growth!
> 
> ...



1) I get your drift, I don't like when that happens and I am not THAT kind of member.... ;-) I just am very busy, I have school during the day, college, then I am going to school at night for my Cosmetology license.  Again, sorry for the delay BUT now that I know how to post pics from my phone, which is primarily how I log on, I can post updates WITH pics.... Problem solved... 

2) Thank you so very kindly... :-D

3) I ordered my vitamins online at Hairfinity.com.  I actually tried these cuts in 2008 but I was NOT consistant and despite that I did see growth so I decided to try them again and made a goal to b consistant.  The only time I didn't take them was from May 1-10 bc I was fasting and you have to take them with food...
4) Of course I will share my regimine, but i just got home from school though and I want to make sure I include everything so I will post it on here tomorrow morning... 

5) Thank ALL of you ladies, you have no idea how inspirational you are and I'm glad that I am finally doing something right that could help some of you, since you've all helped me so much, whether or not you realize it.  But until tomorrow, " Goodnight!"


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

cmw45 said:


> 1) Glad this did not go the way I feared it was going...
> 
> 2) WOWZERS! That is AMAZING growth!
> 
> ...



1) I get your drift, I don't like when that happens and I am not THAT kind of member.... ;-) I just am very busy, I have school during the day, college, then I am going to school at night for my Cosmetology license.  Again, sorry for the delay BUT now that I know how to post pics from my phone, which is primarily how I log on, I can post updates WITH pics.... Problem solved... 

2) Thank you so very kindly... :-D

3) I ordered my vitamins online at Hairfinity.com.  I actually tried these cuts in 2008 but I was NOT consistant and despite that I did see growth so I decided to try them again and made a goal to b consistant.  The only time I didn't take them was from May 1-10 bc I was fasting and you have to take them with food...
4) Of course I will share my regimine, but i just got home from school though and I want to make sure I include everything so I will post it on here tomorrow morning... 

5) Thank ALL of you ladies, you have no idea how inspirational you are and I'm glad that I am finally doing something right that could help some of you, since you've all helped me so much, whether or not you realize it.  But until tomorrow, " Goodnight!"


----------



## justicefighter1913 (May 13, 2010)

Great growth!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 13, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Glad you came through OP, thats some amazing progess in just three months





Yeah I was actually worried that I wouldn't be able to figure out how to post the pics... Lol and it was actually only 2 months.... The first pic was March 6th and the second pic was taken on Monday, May 10th... That's why I'm soooooooooooooooooo psyched.... I would be psyched if it were three months but it wad only 2 months....


----------



## Ruby True (May 13, 2010)

The  first  one did not  come up but the second  did Congrats all the same I cant  wait to  see you reggie


----------



## aurora3140 (May 14, 2010)

Great progress!

It looks like th3 3 inches took you from full SL to APL!


----------



## Qualitee (May 14, 2010)

wow congrats!  hairfinity you say?


----------



## ycj1 (May 14, 2010)

Wow! Is all I have to say! I am so glad to see the pics! As a matter of fact I had to take another look at them again to realize the huge difference in the length! Bravo! I guess I will try them again since it does'nt seem like the others are working to well!

Thanks again for posting the pics as promised too!

Wonderful progress indeed!


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 14, 2010)

WOW that is awesome! Congratulations on your growth!


**pops 50 Biotin pills and throws a bucket of MTG on my head**


----------



## Ijanei (May 14, 2010)

Ok Ok I c now...I was waiting til I seen PROOF before I posted but u do have growth
and ur hair is very pretty, like the highlights


----------



## SexySin985 (May 14, 2010)

Excellent job OP.


----------



## hair4romheaven (May 14, 2010)

great growth but do you have some progress pics of the same portion of hair. In the first pic I see the front in the last (progress) pic I see the back. How long was your hair in the back to begin with?


----------



## Eritreladiee (May 14, 2010)

Wow, great progress!
Have you been doing anything else, besides the vitamins, that may've contributed to the growth as well?


----------



## Mazza64 (May 14, 2010)

Great Progress
Going to try 2 months worth whilst my hair is in weave.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 14, 2010)

Awesome Growth!!!!! Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## Lynnerie (May 14, 2010)

Thats great progress! Congrats!


----------



## GoingBack (May 14, 2010)

It's hard to tell if you really had that much growth because your before picture is of the front/sides and the after picture is of the back of your head. A better comparison could be made if the pics were of the same areas.


----------



## NYAmicas (May 14, 2010)

GoingBack said:


> It's hard to tell if you really had that much growth before your before picture is of the front/sides and the after picture is of the back of your head. A better comparison could be made if the pics were of the same areas.


 

Yeah OP, do you have back comparison shots? And who does your brows? They're awesome.


----------



## LilMissRed (May 14, 2010)

ooo very nice progress indeed! off to check out this hairfinity stuff


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 14, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> great growth but do you have some progress pics of the same portion of hair. In the first pic I see the front in the last (progress) pic I see the back. How long was your hair in the back to begin with?





GoingBack said:


> It's hard to tell if you really had that much growth before your before picture is of the front/sides and the after picture is of the back of your head. A better comparison could be made if the pics were of the same areas.





NYAmicas said:


> Yeah OP, do you have back comparison shots? And who does your brows? They're awesome.




Yeah....what they said


----------



## yodie (May 14, 2010)

Subscribing...


----------



## Janet' (May 14, 2010)

Very nice progress!


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (May 14, 2010)

subscribing...


----------



## Shananyganz (May 14, 2010)

OP, I know your regimen will be posted sometime this morn, but will you also advise what your growth rate was prior to the vitamins? 

Thank you much.

~S~


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 14, 2010)

wait!  what are yall seeing that you are saying 'awesome growth'?!?!  there is a pic of the front and the back.  i dont understand how we can compare.  my front layers are always shorter than my back.


----------



## Lucie (May 14, 2010)

Great growth!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 14, 2010)

I figured this would happen.....


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2010)

FlawedBeauty said:


> wait!  what are yall seeing that you are saying 'awesome growth'?!?!  there is a pic of the front and the back.  i dont understand how we can compare.  my front layers are always shorter than my back.



If OP doesn't have a back shot to compare with, maybe she can take a frontal shot with a similar hairdo as the first pic?


----------



## MsKibibi (May 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Waiting for pics...




Priceless.

Congrats on the growth! I love how thick your ends look.


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 14, 2010)

Just passing through...


----------



## MahoganyJazz (May 14, 2010)

Ditto... 



pookaloo83 said:


> Just passing through...


----------



## chelleyrock (May 14, 2010)

I was here


----------



## Tif392002 (May 14, 2010)

will u be able to take pics of the back?


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (May 14, 2010)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 14, 2010)

passing through.


----------



## krissyprissy (May 14, 2010)

I personally don't need another pic to be convinced this pill work. Instead I did my own research by visiting the forum on the website. They have tons of ordinary women posting pictures and sharing advice just like we do here. Shoot, they even have a JBCO challenge. lol

This is what I have concluded:
1.Moderate priced: $24 per bottle
2.Moderate to great growth: Average 3/4 inch per month
3.Most customer are not sticking with the pills: Average customer is 2 months consistent
4. You must take care of you hair while taking the pills: Protective Styling, Limted Heat, DC, etc.

Conclusion, I will give the pills a shot for a growth boost but I don't think the results are long term. For example, 24 inches in a year


----------



## ycj1 (May 14, 2010)

I have to chime in again and say this, I do understand where the OP are coming from as far a better comparison shots, but I do personally attest to the Hair Finity vitamins. 

Now with that being said we all know not all hair growth vitamins will work for every one. I know this to be true than most since I've tried countless vitamins that claimed to grow the hair at a faster than normal rate. (This is the only good time for me to be a PJ) I took them myself for 2 months and did have growth, how much I can't remember bc it was two yrs ago.

But from trying other vitamins for a longer period of time and still not have the progression I had with taking them for 2 months are proof enough for me.

I also understand OP skeptism regarding these as well. But as mentioned over and over again from other members here, not all vitamins will work for all people! Not only was my hair thriving when I was taking them but also my nails. I've always had long natural nails but they did get harder and grew faster than normal.

Hair Finity was the only ones I took that I can honestly say did what it claimed it would do. At least for me.  I have wasted countless $$$$ on the vitamins that so many people have raved about but with no avail.

Yes I am with OP regarding displaying better comparison shots! But it does not mean that they will work for everyone that will purchase them.

I will be getting rid of my Viviscal (2) trays left and my Nioxon half a bottle left of the 90 count. And what I should have done was stick with the HF all along, but was on so many bandwagons to start something new.

Honestly I never thought that no vitamins out there that claimed to grow the hair at a faster rate really existed. But the HF was the only ones that really did prove me wrong.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 14, 2010)

Okay, here's my regimine as promised....
I had my hair braided in under a weave which i believe was the reason why I retained my length.... I would massage my scalp under the braids and I would wash my hair once every 1-2 weeks...  I did not grease my scalp at all while I had the weave in, I think this helped as well because I did not have a lot of build up while I took the braids out and not a lot of shedding.... Every morning I took 2 Hairfinity vitamins, niacin and 2 vitamin e capsules..... I tried not to manipulate the hair I had out too much and I slept with a satin scarf on every night.  Right now I have my hair braided up and I have only a little left out in the front.   I am wearing a half wig for the next 8 weeks.  I plan on taking my braids out once a week to wash and condition then braid it back up for protection.... I want to find a really good oil and I need to learn how to seal in the moisture, any suggestions is welcome... I also need to find a good conditioner.


----------



## tricie (May 14, 2010)

Nice progress!!

...I hear my wallet calling me..hey, trice....you know you wanna order it..gon'!


----------



## Rastafarai (May 14, 2010)

Can the same percentage of vitamins and ingredients be found in another product for less?

That said, I *think* its the Biotin.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 14, 2010)

GoingBack said:


> It's hard to tell if you really had that much growth because your before picture is of the front/sides and the after picture is of the back of your head. A better comparison could be made if the pics were of the same areas.



yeah I didn't take a pic the same as the front bc I was looking a hot mess but when I take my braids out, I will take another pix the same as the first.



NYAmicas said:


> Yeah OP, do you have back comparison shots? And who does your brows? They're awesome.



I don't have a back comparison shot bit like I said when I take out my braids, I will take another pic like the first. and I do my own eyebrows then but the past few times I got them threaded....  


Shananyganz said:


> OP, I know your regimen will be posted sometime this morn, but will you also advise what your growth rate was prior
> to the vitamins?
> My growth rate prior to taking these vitamins was about 1/2" per month and oh I forgot to post my hair type.  It's 3b/c.
> 
> ...





FlawedBeauty said:


> wait!  what are yall seeing that you are saying 'awesome growth'?!?!  there is a pic of the front and the back.  i dont understand how we can compare.  my front layers are always shorter than my back.





Nonie said:


> If OP doesn't have a back shot to compare with, maybe she can take a frontal shot with a similar hairdo as the first pic?


----------



## Rastafarai (May 14, 2010)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> yeah I didn't take a pic the same as the front bc I was looking a hot mess but when I take my braids out, I will take another pix the same as the first.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a back comparison shot bit like I said when I take out my braids, I will take another pic like the first. and I do my own eyebrows then but the past few times I got them threaded....


 
When you due to take them braids out?


----------



## kmn1980 (May 14, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> oh mahh gawdd you got me SCREAMIN' laffin' with this!!!!!



LMAO
LMAO
LMAO
LMAO
LMAO
LMAO


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Can the same percentage of vitamins and ingredients be found in another product for less?
> 
> That said, I *think* its the Biotin.



i agree. my 5000mcg biotin was no joke. i had to cut my nails like crazy and i got some good hair growth. my skin wasn't happy so i had to stop . i might try to finish up the bottle this summer but take a biotin pill 3 times a week rather than everyday.

eta: i also took a regular multivitamin and vitamin c with the biotin.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 14, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> i agree. my 5000mcg biotin was no joke. i had to cut my nails like crazy and i got some good hair growth. my skin wasn't happy so i had to stop . i might try to finish up the bottle this summer but take a biotin pill 3 times a week rather than everyday.


 
Yeah, my skin broke out like crazy when I used Biotin.


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Can the same percentage of vitamins and ingredients be found in another product for less?
> 
> That said, I *think* its the Biotin.



I don't think it's just the biotin. MSM seems to be a good quantity, also the B vitamins are in sizeable amount. Having silica in there too is a plus. I hear people swearing jello makes their nails strongs so maybe Gelatin being in there also makes a difference. I think it's just how concentrated the components are, and they are paired with components that they are best absorbed with. *shrug*


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 14, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I figured this would happen.....



Unfortunately, after a while I did too.  But I'm not worried I understand how people would feel like they need more proof before they spend their money, but if I have time tomorrow at school, I'll have someone take my braids out and conditioned then take some more pics.  When I do, all skeptiscism will be put to rest....


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Yeah, my skin broke out like crazy when I used Biotin.



If you use Biotin by itself and then you take more quantities than your body can use, you may break out. Biotin seems not to cause skin issues if paired with B5. Which is why I always say it's best to take a hair multi than individual minerals/vitamins because multis tend to pair the components in ways that encourage best absorption/assimilation.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> When you due to take them braids out?



I wanted to take them out once a week so that puts me at Tuesday.  But if I have time at school tomorrow, I'll take them out and then redo them, I'll just stretch those sets of braids out to a week and a half...


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Can the same percentage of vitamins and ingredients be found in another product for less?
> 
> That said, I *think* its the Biotin.


 reeaally good question!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (May 14, 2010)

I think some people want back pics of your BEFORE pics. I believe we're only seeing the back of the AFTER pics. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rastafarai (May 14, 2010)

Nonie said:


> If you use Biotin by itself and then you take more quantities than your body can use, you may break out. Biotin seems not to cause skin issues if paired with B5. Which is why I always say it's best to take a hair multi than individual minerals/vitamins because multis tend to pair the components in ways that encourage best absorption/assimilation.


 
Hmmm, thanks Nonie. I may actually get this product. My only concern is that it would also increase hair growth in other areas.


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> I think some people want back pics of your BEFORE pics. I believe we're only seeing the back of the AFTER pics. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I think she said she doesn't have any back shots  so she will take a frontal shot when she takes her hair out again. I guess she'll style it like the first pic and take a similar angle. That may help since we can compare where her hair in the front falls compared to how it did before.

For those who say she went from SL to APL, it's really hard to say, unless we knew for sure that her hair was cut so all strands fell to the same blunt length at shoulder. Meaning the nape hair was only 3 or 4 inches so that the front hair could fall to where it falls.

If her hair was not cut to all fall to the same level, but all strands were generally the same length, then because the hair in the front grows from a higher point on her head, it could fall to shoulder, while in the back, at that same length, it could be at APL since it starts at a lower point on her head, KWIM?


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Hmmm, thanks Nonie. I may actually get this product. My only concern is that it would also increase hair growth in other areas.



What's a li'l beard eh? I think AndreJ looks fierce, if you ask me.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 14, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Can the same percentage of vitamins and ingredients be found in another product for less?
> 
> That said, I *think* its the Biotin.



Interesting formulation.  I've always been under the impression that your body just took what it needed, and the rest comes out as pee.



Rastafarai said:


> Hmmm, thanks Nonie. I may actually get this product. My only concern is that it would also increase hair growth in other areas.



Oh my...


----------



## softblackcotton (May 14, 2010)

I don't know if someone said this already, but it NEEDS to be said again. Stop bumping this thread up y'all, it's wasting folks time.


----------



## maxineshaw (May 14, 2010)

softblackcotton said:


> I don't know if someone said this already, but it NEEDS to be said again. Stop bumping this thread up y'all, it's wasting folks time.




I do recall the OP posting pics.  Off to check again...


ETA:  Found them in this post


----------



## Rastafarai (May 14, 2010)

Nonie said:


> What's a li'l beard eh? I think AndreJ looks fierce, if you ask me.


 


NO thanks!


----------



## meka (May 14, 2010)

You either gonna take the vitamins or you not. She isn't here selling a product. She is not making money off the product. No big deal..The vitamins cost about as much as our regular vitamins anyway.


----------



## Eritreladiee (May 14, 2010)

OP, are you really gonna take out your braids early just so you'll be able to show folks on here better comparison pictures? If so, why are you so invested?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 14, 2010)

Nonie said:


> What's a li'l beard eh? I think AndreJ looks fierce, if you ask me.


OHHH LAWD!!!?!?!?
how much you think that jewel weighs!?!?!?
are those black silk/satin SHORTS!?!?!?
heheheheheheee ok...see now that was juss TOOO funny.
How you gonna have silky hair..and a rough beard like that!?!!? 
dontcha think it shoulda been texlaxed JUST a lil bit?!?!?!
Nonie you crack me UP!


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2010)

Just being nosy to see those pics


----------



## afrikurl (May 14, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> OP, are you really gonna take out your braids early just so you'll be able to show folks on here better comparison pictures? If so, why are you so invested?


 She got to maintain her lhcf cred.


----------



## cutenss (May 14, 2010)

Here is a coupon code for those who would like to order:  512487 for 10% off.  Expiration Date:  5/26/10.  I personally have never tried them, but I did sign up to receive emails from them.


----------



## ycj1 (May 14, 2010)

afrikurl said:


> She got to maintain her lhcf cred.


True, but they worked for her! They may not work for every one eles. I know other so called hair growth vitamins everyone was raving about and they did nothing for me. And I was taking them longer than 1-2 months.

Everything won't work for everybody! I just don't want to see people here who decides to purchase them and take them and have no results as she has! Results may not be the same.

She was just speaking from her own personal experience is all I am saying, and hopefully no one will bash her later if they do nothing for them.


----------



## afrikurl (May 14, 2010)

I'm not saying they worked or not. I can't even see the ics from work. I was just resonding to the question of why she was going thru the hassle of unbraiding her hair for the sketics. In general on LHCF, people don't forget your posts so she wants to silence this before it comes back up.


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 14, 2010)

afrikurl said:


> She got to maintain her lhcf cred.



Basically, it's what she said.... The braids I have in now are 6 medium sized braids straight back and a small one in the front and back to ancor the half wig I'm wearing.  It's no big deal to take them out,  i put them in rather sloppily anyway.  And as the other member stated, I'm not selling anything, if you buy, you buy if not then okay... There are tons of things I've tried that other ladies on here praised and they didn't work for me, I don't think they decieved my I just think that it worked for them, not for me. I just finally had some exciting progress that I wanted to share with you ladies.  I've been a member since 06, as I said before, I posted under MamaCita.  I know my hair has grown since but I've done so many things to hinder retention and too many things to encourage breakage.  I just wanted to finally share.


----------



## yodie (May 15, 2010)

I've been lurking around for a great hair vitamin. Seems like my hair grows 1/4" a month. I like that this vitamin has the msm, silica and biotin all in one. That's worth it alone (IMO). Getting my hair done on Tuesday. So, I'll take a pic on Tues and again two months from now. 

@cutenss, thanks for that discount code. Came in handy and was right on time.


----------



## belldandy (May 15, 2010)

well you have good progress nonetheless


----------



## JaneLane (May 15, 2010)

umm.. summary?


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 15, 2010)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Basically, it's what she said.... The braids I have in now are 6 medium sized braids straight back and a small one in the front and back to ancor the half wig I'm wearing.  It's no big deal to take them out,  i put them in rather sloppily anyway.  And as the other member stated, I'm not selling anything, if you buy, you buy if not then okay... There are tons of things I've tried that other ladies on here praised and they didn't work for me, I don't think they decieved my I just think that it worked for them, not for me. I just finally had some exciting progress that I wanted to share with you ladies.  I've been a member since 06, as I said before, I posted under MamaCita.  I know my hair has grown since but I've done so many things to hinder retention and too many things to encourage breakage.  I just wanted to finally share.



 I believe you and congratulate you on all that hair growth. I hope you don't take your braids down just to retain credibility. Its the internet and not that serious. 

 Keep growing that beautiful thick hair of yours and that should proof enough.

Again congratulations. I may look into the Hairfinity vitamins.


----------



## yodie (May 15, 2010)

supermodelsonya said:


> I believe you and congratulate you on all that hair growth. I hope you don't take your braids down just to retain credibility. Its the internet and not that serious.
> 
> Keep growing that beautiful thick hair of yours and that should proof enough.
> 
> Again congratulations. I may look into the Hairfinity vitamins.


 I second your entire statment!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (May 15, 2010)

belldandy said:


> well you have good progress nonetheless


Thank you so much, I'm very excited about the fact that I may reach my goal! 


supermodelsonya said:


> I believe you and congratulate you on all that hair growth. I hope you don't take your braids down just to retain credibility. Its the internet and not that serious.
> 
> Keep growing that beautiful thick hair of yours and that should proof enough.
> 
> Again congratulations. I may look into the Hairfinity vitamins.



Thank you for your kind words, and you're right.  I wasn't able to take my braids out today anyway, I had clients all day so I'll just wait until Tuesday to take them out like I origionally planned.  Thank you again... 



yodie said:


> I second your entire statment!



thank you for your support...


----------



## Missi (May 15, 2010)

Amazing growth. Ur hair is so full and thick. I hope I get the same results. I'm using gro-aut oil...think ill add hairfinity into it


----------



## yodie (May 15, 2010)

Missi said:


> Amazing growth. Ur hair is so full and thick. I hope I get the same results. I'm using gro-aut oil...think ill add hairfinity into it


 
I purchased Hairfinity. Keep us posted if you do. 
P.S. You look familiar. I'm from NJ as well (East Orange).


----------



## SexySin985 (May 20, 2010)

Bumping for updates......


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (May 20, 2010)

yodie said:


> I purchased Hairfinity. Keep us posted if you do.
> P.S. You look familiar. I'm from NJ as well (East Orange).


 

EO huh?  yup....fam from there.  I miss da Kosher Irishman on Central Ave...but LOVES me some Sandwiches Unlimited...wish they had one down here in DC...but oh well.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 20, 2010)

and this is why even if you got 12 inches in a month from anythang you NEVER tell LHCF about it bc even the pics won't save you......


----------



## yodie (May 20, 2010)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> EO huh? yup....fam from there. I miss da Kosher Irishman on Central Ave...but LOVES me some Sandwiches Unlimited...wish they had one down here in DC...but oh well.


 
I always make a stop at Sandwiches Unlimited when I go home. A good ole' Italian turkey cheeseburger.
Not trying to take this thread in another direction. I received my Hairfinity vitamins yesterday. I took a before pic and will take an after pic when I finish up my two month supply.


----------



## SexySin985 (May 20, 2010)

yodie said:


> I always make a stop at Sandwiches Unlimited when I go home. A good ole' Italian turkey cheeseburger.
> Not trying to take this thread in another direction. I received my Hairfinity vitamins yesterday. I took a before pic and will take an after pic when I finish up my two month supply.



Wow, that was quick!!!

I think I'm going to take the plunge and order a two month supply,.

And of course I will document my progress and report back to you all.


----------



## yodie (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumping for updates.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jun 28, 2010)

subbing...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 29, 2010)

ok so where are the pics some of the members said they were going to post. its been more then 2months!


----------



## yodie (Jun 29, 2010)

It hasn't been 2 months for me. Can't speak for anybody else.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 29, 2010)

yodie said:


> It hasn't been 2 months for me. Can't speak for anybody else.


 

yea, but do you notice anything?


----------



## yodie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes. I stated in my other post that I see results. Trying not to really compare until my two months are up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 29, 2010)

yodie said:


> Yes. I stated in my other post that I see results. Trying not to really compare until my two months are up.


 

THANKS YODIE!!!!!!


----------



## drappedup (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, I want to see some updates people! PLZPLZPLZ!!!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry it has taken me so long to post.  As I said before, I'm prior military and mostvof my friends are either prior or still enlisted.  Unfortunately, one of my best friends died in Afghanistan.  When i came back from there I concentrated on finishing cosmetology school but was still so hurt and depressed by it and I didn't feel like posting anything, it just didn't seem that important to me but I have the pictures I took.  I took them the following Monday actually, not Tuesday....  

March: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/cf216024.jpg
May: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/a5549314.jpg

pay close attention to the blond hair on top, you can really see the progress bc you can see the color growing out...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 29, 2010)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to post. As I said before, I'm prior military and mostvof my friends are either prior or still enlisted. Unfortunately, one of my best friends died in Afghanistan. When i came back from there I concentrated on finishing cosmetology school but was still so hurt and depressed by it and I didn't feel like posting anything, it just didn't seem that important to me but I have the pictures I took. I took them the following Monday actually, not Tuesday....
> 
> March: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/cf216024.jpg
> May: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/a5549314.jpg
> ...


 

!! wow...........


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 29, 2010)

Great progress!!!

Adora: I am in love with your buns and flowers in you siggy!


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 29, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> Wow, that was quick!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to take the plunge and order a two month supply,.
> 
> And of course I will document my progress and report back to you all.





AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok so where are the pics some of the members said they were going to post. its been more then 2months!



I actually didn't purchase the vits. I ended up going with another vitamin instead.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 29, 2010)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to post.  As I said before, I'm prior military and mostvof my friends are either prior or still enlisted.  Unfortunately, one of my best friends died in Afghanistan.  When i came back from there I concentrated on finishing cosmetology school but was still so hurt and depressed by it and I didn't feel like posting anything, it just didn't seem that important to me but I have the pictures I took.  I took them the following Monday actually, not Tuesday....
> 
> March: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/cf216024.jpg
> May: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/a5549314.jpg
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your friend that passed 

On a lighter note..... I do see some growth. Keep up the good work


----------



## lalaland88 (Jun 29, 2010)

nice growth and my deepest condolences about your friend.


----------



## yodie (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice progress!! I definitely see growth. Sorry to hear about your friend. Hugs and support!!



HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to post. As I said before, I'm prior military and mostvof my friends are either prior or still enlisted. Unfortunately, one of my best friends died in Afghanistan. When i came back from there I concentrated on finishing cosmetology school but was still so hurt and depressed by it and I didn't feel like posting anything, it just didn't seem that important to me but I have the pictures I took. I took them the following Monday actually, not Tuesday....
> 
> March: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/cf216024.jpg
> May: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/a5549314.jpg
> ...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 29, 2010)

Great growth!!!!


----------



## krissyprissy (Jun 29, 2010)

I been taking the vitamins for a full month now and I have more new growth than normal at only one month. I think I will order another two months supply to really see a nice difference.  Nice progress OP!


----------



## Lita (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update...(Sorry about your friend) you have my prayers...











Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TruMe (Jun 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Waiting for pics...


 
OMG...I think I just alarmed everyone on my office floor with my hysterical laughing over this clip!!


----------



## PapillionRouge (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for postying the updated pics, it really did grow a lot! 
Congrats and HHG. I hope u reach ur goals soon


----------



## HoneyA (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! Great progress. Hairfinity you said? hmmm...


----------



## Manda (Jul 25, 2010)

oooh i found em' niceeee *fabolous voice*


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 25, 2010)

yodie said:


> Nice progress!! I definitely see growth. Sorry to hear about your friend. Hugs and support!!


 
Miss Yodie, will you be posting some progress pics too? If so where will you post them? Here or another thread? I already take so many vitamins, I wonder if Hairfinity will give me more growth.


----------



## yodie (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry I can't post for another month or so. Why? Well, I decided to go to the salon for the first time in about four years. They chopped off 2" and I'm suffering a little heat damage. Ugh! I'll be back.


----------



## maryb (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,
Did you see some progress with these vitamins ?. I've purchased on this site too, and i'm waiting my package.
Thanks


----------



## CandyCurls (Aug 24, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## hola_lo2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

KandyCurls said:


> Would anyone suggest taking one a day? I can't see myself spending $30 a month on this.


 

I guess it depends if you take other vitamins at the same time. I don't take any other vitamins besides Hairfinity, so I take 2 a day. 
I would recommend taking 2 for the first month to see how much growth you get and then only taking 1 a day for the following month. This way you'll be able to see which one works best for you.


----------



## GodsGrace (Aug 25, 2010)

You've had some great growth OP, congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## anomcasm (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats on your growth OP!  Don't let anyone dissuade you from your healthy hair journey - you are doing great!


----------



## casey3035 (Oct 27, 2010)

OK-I just wanted to peek in and ask-has anyone else had great results from this vitamin?


----------



## diadall (Nov 7, 2010)

I got my Hairfinity on Thursday. I started taking them on Friday.  I will give my review when I am out of the first bottle (December 5th-ish).  I ordered two bottles so I will post after 30 and then 60 days.


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, I remember this thread from my "lurkdom" days....and I thought it was all a bluff, since (as we all know) the OP put up some incomparable pics in her first reveal.
When I saw the SECOND [accurate] reveal I was like ---><<----
The hairfinity is something pretty serious huh?
I might have to get some of these by this year's end...since i'm running low on my biotin. :scratchch


----------



## empressri (Nov 8, 2010)

D.Lisha said:


> Wow, I remember this thread from my "lurkdom" days....and I thought it was all a bluff, since (as we all know) the OP put up some incomparable pics in her first reveal.
> When I saw the SECOND [accurate] reveal I was like ---><<----
> The hairfinity is something pretty serious huh?
> I might have to get some of these by this year's end...since i'm running low on my biotin. :scratchch



I wonder...I remember taking my vitamins regularly last winter and my hair grew a LOT and I didnt realize it till I flatironed. I'm taking them again now so I wonder how it will be come february?

If so I can just take what Ive been taking all along and don't need to spend extra $$.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 2, 2022)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to post.  As I said before, I'm prior military and mostvof my friends are either prior or still enlisted.  Unfortunately, one of my best friends died in Afghanistan.  When i came back from there I concentrated on finishing cosmetology school but was still so hurt and depressed by it and I didn't feel like posting anything, it just didn't seem that important to me but I have the pictures I took.  I took them the following Monday actually, not Tuesday....
> 
> March: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/cf216024.jpg
> May: http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/ad32/AirForceTati/a5549314.jpg
> ...


Photos are in post # 156 of this thread. I love her simple, yet effective hair growth regimen.


----------

